# They are back



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Limited again by 8AM , plus 4 undersize, 3 more keepers, by 9:30 and a 28" Red. Took home a 14+, 15, & 16+. Threw back 12+, 16,& 17. Another Blessed Day on the Gulf, near Ft Morgan. Water is clearing up sooner than I expected. Thank you dear Lord! 

As a side note someone posted about yellow Pomps, all the undersize I caught today had yellow bellies, not one of the keepers had the same markings.


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

Way to go on the pomps and red! Last weekend I caught a fat 15"er that was really yellow. Much more than than the others. It tasted just the same though.


----------



## sumner44 (Apr 5, 2014)

*pomp*

Wish I knew how to get a pic onto the site.
Pompano was 22 inches , and a whopping 4lbs six oz. Big enough to take the prize at Sams tackle in orange beach. GO SENIORS:thumbup:


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Sumner44
Is the pix on your phone? Download it to your computer. Open PFF, open area you want to post to, eg "Surf Fishing Reports", Click on new thread, click on attachment(paperclip). Click on browse, select picture you want posted. Download, review post or just go ahead and post. I use a neat program called "Dropbox" it automatically downloads my pix from my phone. Hope this helps.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Pomp hunter I may be mistaken but I thought the limit on pomps is 6 per person?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Donnie24 said:


> Pomp hunter I may be mistaken but I thought the limit on pomps is 6 per person?


In alabama its 3 .


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

*Alabama Limit*

Alabama Limit is 3-12" or over. Wish it were 6, could have limited 6 several times this trip. Sure hate putting back larger ones than the ones I am taking home.
I guess because Alabama still allows gill netters along the coast the limit will stay 3 (so they can take as many as they want)!!!! 
Today(5/3), Did bring home 3 nice ones anyway, 15+,16+,&17+. Thank you again God for your bounty from the sea!:yes:


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice pomps and red


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks good to me.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Pomphunter said:


> Alabama Limit is 3 over 12". Wish it were 6, could have limited 6 several times this trip. Sure hate putting back larger ones than the ones I am taking home.
> I guess because Alabama still allows gill netters along the coast the limit will stay 3 (so they can take as many as they want)!!!!
> Today(5/3), Did bring home 3 nice ones anyway, 15+,16+,&17+. Thank you again God for your bounty from the sea!:yes:


Get with your congressman and get rid of the gill netters. It made a world of difference in our Pompano fishery........and then they run into Alabama.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Grats again, nice fish there!


----------



## marlinhunter (May 6, 2014)

May i ask what you caught that red on? thanks


----------



## marlinhunter (May 6, 2014)

may i ask what'd you catch that red on? thanks


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

marlinhunter said:


> may i ask what'd you catch that red on? thanks


Dead shrimp on my pomp rigs.


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

*congressmen*



panhandleslim said:


> Get with your congressman and get rid of the gill netters. It made a world of difference in our Pompano fishery........and then they run into Alabama.


Been trying, but our local politicians when contacted have no idea what is going on and until contacted supported the gill netters right to make a living, that is until they found out the netters were fishing up to the first sandbar, where we are trying to fish.
Best advice I can give Alabama fisherman is to join CCA(Coastal Conservation Association). They are responsible for the the legislation we have not allowing new permits for gill netters but that doesn't stop the ones who hold permits for life. They are still pressuring Alabama to stop all gill netting along our coast.


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

*Another good day!*

Had another good day near Ft Morgan limited again before 8:30AM. Two largest 3.5# & 4#, 18+ & 20" smallest 16". Thank you once again my dear Lord!


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

*Blessed Morning Fishing*

Thank you dear Lord for another good morning on the Gulf! Limited(15+,16+ &17.5) plus a 4.5 # Speckle Trout.:yes:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice bunch of fish Johnny !


----------

